# I want to eat you



## Kafeina

Hey guys!!!

I want to ask you if the below sentences are correct or not:

- I want to eat you: Seni yemek istiyorum
*Said to someone that I love very much, so, speaking about a man or woman not a meal  

- I'm very hungry: Ben çok açım
* Said with the same context, to someone that you really like!

Thaaanks!

Anna.


----------



## Rallino

Ehhh?! Who told you those? 



> - I want to eat you: Seni yemek istiyorum



This is such a turn off  We don't say it like that. The correct phrase is: "Yerim seni".




> - I'm very hungry: Ben çok açım
> * Said with the same context, to someone that you really like!



I've never heard such a thing.


----------



## Kafeina

Thanks!!!!!!
Soooooooooo, I want to eat you = Yerim seni
And how do you say in general "I'm really hungry?" just when you are really hungry and you want to eat a lot, even if it's food 
Thanks again!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## er targyn

Karnim aç?


----------



## Rallino

If you're hungry for food, what you said (Ben çok açım) is correct. I have never heard it used to mean that you love someone, though.


----------



## Kafeina

Ok. 
I'm very hungry: Ben çok açım
I want to eat you:  Yerim seni
Thanks!!!!!!!

And how do you say 
"I want to play?"
*Context: for example a game


----------



## Rallino

I want to play = Oynamak istiyorum.

I want to_ <insert a verb here> _= _<verb>_ istiyorum.


----------



## maviliazman

Kafeina said:


> - I'm very hungry: Ben çok açım
> * Said with the same context, to someone that you really like!


You can say "Açım sana" or "Sana açım". It is a bit poetic, and can mean longing, desire, too.


----------



## Kafeina

Waaawh! Thank you!!!!!!!!!! 
And a last question!!!
How do you say "I want to sleep with you?"
As you an imagine, I've got a new friend! 

Regards, 

Anna.


----------



## Black4blue

Kafeina said:


> Waaawh! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!
> And a last question!!!
> How do you say "I want to sleep with you?"
> Anna.


 
Seninle yatmak istiyorum.

By the way "Seni yemek istiyorum."  sounds very usable to me.


----------

